# RIP Doodie



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Warning grab a box of tissues

Doodie is a 7 lb poodle/terrier. She lived to be 20 years old.










Doodie was our family dog, parents saw an ad at work for free puppies, we brought her home Jan. 27th, 1993. We don't know the exact date of birth but we know it had to be the week of Christmas 1992.










Here's an edited video clip of her first haircut...




 
Doodie was always in good health. Here she is Easter 2012,





Doodie's way of playing at 19 years old..






In Aug of 2012, I noticed her urine started to wreak a foul fishy odor. Come to find out there was blood in her urine. We rushed her to the vet with the expectation of having to put her down because of her age.

The Dr. listed a few possibilities of what could be causing this and since Doodie was too old to go through any type of examination surgery, Dr. prescribed antibiotics. Doodie never showed sign of pain, sometimes the blood was there sometimes not. The blood eventually went away on its own.

Doodie slowly became incontinence. After this visit to the vet we moved her to a 2x4 area in the dining room to keep her in a safe and easy clean up place since her accidents happened frequently.

Before she was sick, Doodie slept most of the day and night. Since she was move to her new area, all she could so was sleep. We would occasionally pet her but she couldn't play. Again no signs of suffering or pain. Her bedding would need washing every other day to help with the smell. I took the chore to bathe her once every week or sooner if she needed it.

Doodie's vision started to fail and we noticed her eyes started to discharge more often, we had a hard time keeping them clean.
Doodie started eating less, her walking and standing skills started to weaken. We'd have to hold Doodie and carry her outside to use the bathroom about every two hours. While we carried her, she'd wag her tail.

We talked about putting her down because there was no point in having her this way, she'd just sleep the day away and got up occasionally to eat...we couldn't really get close to her or be affectionate with her because she was so frail.

We decided that after her 20th anniversary with us(Jan.27 2013), we'd put her down.
My dad went to the vet to ask about the procedure and to schedule the appointment. He had tears in his eyes explaining to me what they would do......My dad shook his head and said he couldn't do it. He said,"I can't see myself holding her at the vet and she's wagging her tail. She's counting on us to care for her." Doodie showed no sign of suffering, what if she lives another 6months - year? So we canceled the appointment.

It wasn't until this past friday (Feb.15,13) that I heard her let out a moan and whine. I ran over to her area. It seemed to me either she was having a hard time pooping or her back legs were hurting her. I tried easing her into a lay down position but she'd stand back up. I stood over her for a few minutes and She eventually got into her cozy curl up position and fell asleep.

the following night, she let out the same type of moan multiple times. My dad and I went to her den...we looked at each other. We knew it wasn't going to be long, either she passes on her own(which we all prayed for) or we were going to have to put her down soon.

Doodie made it through the day okay sunday and again at night moaned.

Monday, Feb. 18, 2013...I didn't know that I was only going to have a few hours with her...I woke early with Paris as usual and took Doodie outside. I had to clean her area, she stepped in her poo, so I washed her blanket and went outside to wash her little feet for what I didn't know was going to be the last time. She wagged her tail as I gently washed and dried her paws.

My dad thought that it was time to schedule Doodie's appointment. He went to the vet by himself to schedule it for Tuesday or Wednesday since Monday was a hectic day for us already. About 1pm he comes in saying the receptionist says it would be best to do it now since there were no appointments.

I rushed to gather Paris' things together to keep her occupied while we were gone. Oh and Doodie's favorite food was chicken. So happened we had leftover baked chicken. I told my dad to give her the meat. He did.

Without dwelling on the situation, I bent over to pick her up and I just started crying. I wrapped her in her freshly washed blanket that she'd been sleeping on, and we rushed to the vet.

I stroked her head and ears on the way. I held her close to me in the waiting room and whispered to her, "I love you my angel you're going to be okay, you're going to go see gammaw and poppa in heaven, they're going to take care of you now." All I could do was hold her close to my chest while I swayed side to side.

When they finally called us back, The Dr. was very consoling and kind. They weighed Doodie at 5.8 lbs (she had lost weight because she barely ate) The Dr. explained that there will be 2 injections, the first to put her to sleep and the second to kill the brain. She asked if we wanted to stay for the injection and I said yes. Immediately after the first injection, I sat with Doodie in my lap stroking her head and ear again. Dr. said it would be about 10 mins before they give the second injection. Doodie's head slowly fell to my arm and her breathing was slow.

When the Dr. came back into the room, she asked if we wanted to stay for the second...I couldn't....I placed Doodie on the table, wrapped in her blanket just like I do with her towel after her bath. I leaned over brushed the hair back from her eyes with my hand and kissed her on her forehead...tears were flowing heavily at this time...and I gave her one last kiss on top her head and rushed out into the parking lot.

We chose to bring her home to be buried. My dad dug a hole in the yard. I gave him her favorite toy (snowy) and small blanket I made for her years ago.











It's so hard to walk around the house and not see her. I miss her even though she was old, it dosen't make it any easier of a loss. 

She was Mamaw Doodie to Paris. Paris knows she's gone too. she goes in Doodie's area (it's picked up now and cleaned) and sniffs.

Doodie, 12/??/92 - 02/18/13


Thank you michellerobison for encouraging me to post this thread. I was keeping this in until I read about little Albert.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. You never feel ready to handle this :grouphug: losing our babies is so hard. Yes you got me crying...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of that sweet baby. 20 years is a long long time for a dog to live, your family must of take good care of her. She's now free of pain and the illness that goes along with aging. Run and play , young again at the bridge little one!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. She had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Tears Are all over me right now--God Bless and be with you my dear.I will pray for your peace of mind and strength to heal.*
*Rest in Peace! Doodie-You were loved so much!*


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Damara your post (videos) had my laughing and crying all at the same time. Doodie was one special fluff and now he is in doggie heaven looking down with a big smile on his face. I am so glad you posted this thread. I hope Albert's parents read this and it helps them make a decision.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Tears are streaming down my face as i read this. i am so sorry for your loss. You were lucky to have each other for so long. Doodie was a lucky little girl and now playing at the bridge.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

What a special angel  You had her for 20 years, I pray I have mine that long...

Thoughts and prayers with your family, I am sorry for your loss ... Thank you for sharing her story...:grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! Thank you for sharing such a beautiful story. It is never easy to say goodbye to our fluffs, they are such a big part of our family and Doodie living 20 years....wow that is amazing. No matter what age we lose them there never seems to be enough time. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

No matter what age they go, we are never ready. We can prepare ourselves for that time, but when the time comes, we still are not ready. So sorry for your loss. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*He's at the bridge now and will be waiting for you. My prayers are with you and that you will be blessed with peace of mind knowing that he is restored and playing happily with all the other fluffs at the bridge.*


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

God Bless You....for the wonderful life and peace you gave to Doodie. Your story and video's are a lovely tribute to your sweet Doodie. There is not enough tissue in my home to stop the flow of tears. Prayers and healing for you and your family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:heart:What a gift......20 years of precious love:heart:



*


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

RIP Doodle :heart: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. What a blessing to live for so long - I am sure it's a testimony to your family's love and caring for her. I hope you will find comfort in your memories of her. Hugs to you...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Damara - I'm so sorry. :smcry: Tissues indeed. Please accept my condolences. :wub: What a beautiful look at a very special boy. I love the videos. Was that your dad with the huge laugh post-mustache removal? And I loved that she was able to play at that age. You were very blessed...many dogs don't have such long happy life spans. In the end, you and your family did what you needed to...let him go in peace. I know that he's looking down at you thinking how very lucky he was to have a family like yours. I hope that your little Paris will help mend part of the hole in your heart. Thanks so much for sharing Doodle with us. :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

So true, there is never enough time with the ones we love. Whether our family has 2 legs or 4, whether is it 20 years or 50 years--it's never enough....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Damara, your story of Doodie was beautiful and you were so lucky to have 20 wonderful years with her. May she rest in peace and I hope your pain lessens with time and only good memories of her will flood your heart. Many hugs...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

20 years...how wonderful to share the life of a dog for so long. And even when expected, it is still so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Doodle was a beauty and may she RIP . What a joy to have a dog live to be 20...i sure hope my fluff does. Must of been so hard to say good-bye.
Hugs to you ,
Jenna~


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

20 years of unconditional love. How blessed and what a beautiful tribute to Doodle. RIP sweet one.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a special fluff Doodie was! I, too, laughed and cried as I watched your videos and read your story. What a gift to have had 20 years together. However, no matter how long we have them, it's always too soon when they go.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but it seems Doodie had a wonderful life.

Run free, sweet one!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, yes... the tears are flowing....

Twenty years is amazing and shows what TLC your and your family gave your Doodie. No matter what age, losing a precious beloved pet is always a heartache. Know you and your family are in my thought and prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Crying also....I so wish I could give your family a big hug right now. What an amazing family you all were to your precious baby. Every fluff should be so blessed. Please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yup your right the tears flowed out! I am sorry to hear that your little one passed on! My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Damara, that was a beautiful and moving tribute to your little friend, Doodie. I am crying, but also just amazed that you had twenty amazing years. My Ru is going to be 15 in a month or so, and it seems she has been old for ages. But, she is so happy when it is time to eat...and no matter what else I might say, at weak moments...I love her more than ever.

Fly with the angels sweet Doodie:wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Rest in peace, beautiful soul!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad you shared her with us,now she's part of the SM family forever. The more people have her in their hearts, she will never be forgotten. I cried over the videos...
She is so loved. 
My Amy was like Doodie in the end,I couldn't send her to the bridge, just couldn't do it... but Amy let our a cry that just broke my heart...I asked her if she was ready to go, her response was a cry from such a deep place,I knew she was telling me she was ready to go to the bridge to be with our other fluffs...

20 years is such a blessing. It goes by so fast and their stay with us never long enough ...
We had Amy(cocker) 15.5, Dutchess (dalamatian), 16.9 yrs, Max 13.5, Einie 14 Buster 14.5 (cockers) Rosie 13 yrs (cocker mix) Grechen 12.5 yrs (german shepherd).

I'm so glad you shared her with us,so we can all celebrate her life...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful 20 years you gave Doodie!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Damara,

Thank you for sharing your beautiful and touching tribute to precious and beautiful Doodie. What a blessing to have had her in your life for so many years ... and, of course, a huge blessing for her, too. 

I know you are feeling so sad right now ... but, I pray that with time you will feel peace and comfort knowing that you were the best and loving Mommy to Doodie. I also pray you can once again smile with happy memories of your darling fluff baby ... who is now an angel at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven. I also pray you feel her spirit surround you with love.

I, too, was in tears reading your story. Bless your heart, Demara. Sending you many warm hugs ...


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

:crying 2::crying:

Thank you all so much for the warm, heartfelt, kind words and prayers.

The begining of my healing started the second I pressed the submit post button...I was keeping all this hurt inside and trying to keep busy all day, trying to not cry...You all are a great group of people and I'm so thankful to have found SM, I am blessed to be a part of this wonderful family!

:sLo_grouphug3::heart:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Damara - I'm so sorry. :smcry: Tissues indeed. Please accept my condolences. :wub: What a beautiful look at a very special boy. I love the videos. Was that your dad with the huge laugh post-mustache removal? And I loved that she was able to play at that age. You were very blessed...many dogs don't have such long happy life spans. In the end, you and your family did what you needed to...let him go in peace. I know that he's looking down at you thinking how very lucky he was to have a family like yours. I hope that your little Paris will help mend part of the hole in your heart. Thanks so much for sharing Doodle with us. :grouphug:


Susan, yes, that's my dad in both video clips. We are all thankful to have Paris , she is a huge help.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Through my tears all I can think is, "what a well-loved little dog, right to the very end." Thans for sharing her beautiful story.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Doodie's story with us, and I am so very sorry for your loss  I know how it feels, I was with our family yorkie when we put him down, it was Valentine's Day last year...he was 12. I chose to stay in the room when the gave Tiger the 2nd injection... it was so hard  I am just so glad that Doodie had 20 WONDERFUL years, full of love... what more could a dog ask for? :heart:


----------



## Itoy and Suerti's Mummy (Aug 31, 2012)

Damara - I am so sad for you - but I cannot help but smile. 

Doodie was so lucky to have you and your family in her life. I am positive she knew it. I smile because the last voice she heard was yours - This would have meant the world to her. My thoughts are with you and your family.

RIP Doodie.


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my - what a wonderful life you gave her for 20 years, she is at peace now, love and hugs to you all


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

R.i p little Doodie .


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so sorry that you lost your baby. She was surrounded by love her entire life. We are sending hugs and love your way.


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

your story was so sad, it has me in tears right now. i cannot imagine the pain you are going through right now. just remember that she lived a long wonderful life, she knows you love her and that's why you made that sacrifice for her so she would not be in any pain. she's in a better place now and no matter what she will always be in your heart. stay strong


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Dearest damara I have just come on here and read your post , broke my heart to read it. You are so strong to have done what you have done for her , your precious baby. I miss Albert every day. In England ( Scotland) there are not so. Many malteses but of I were to see one I would surely break down. I considering getting another baby , will you get another for Paris to mother ??.. Rip little baby you were clearly so so loved xxx


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow...really beautifully written. I just lost my 4.9 year old Kirby. He was my best friend...so I do understand. I still cry every day. I cried just reading your post. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Super3*k said:


> Wow...really beautifully written. I just lost my 4.9 year old Kirby. He was my best friend...so I do understand. I still cry every day. I cried just reading your post. I am so sorry for your loss.



I'm sorry to hear that. It's amazing how attached we can get to these animals. Some people say oh it's just a dog but for many of us here, dogs are more than a pet and companion, they become a part of our family.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

I totally agree...and by the way Paris is adorable..


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't help but crying after reading this. Its not hard to tell Doodie had a wonderful life. I am amazed at the video of her playing at nineteen!! I would've never guessed her age. She was a special one alright. A strong and brave little girl! God bless you Damara!! You are also very brave to go through with this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

